# plow for Toyota Tacoma 4wd



## toytruck1 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm looking for a plow for my Tacoma that has the off road package. Does anyone have recommendations for this. I will be plowing only my narrow 100-200yd drive in Santa Fe. The road is always in shade, so it never melts in the winter. Any help would be appreciated. I'm not doing this for income.

Bruce


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

toytruck1;349772 said:


> I'm looking for a plow for my Tacoma that has the off road package. Does anyone have recommendations for this. I will be plowing only my narrow 100-200yd drive in Santa Fe. The road is always in shade, so it never melts in the winter. Any help would be appreciated. I'm not doing this for income.
> 
> Bruce


what year is the toy?

I have a 6.9' Fisher Minute Mount 1 on my 94. seems to handle it OK with Timbrens, but then again we don't have any snow yet.


----------



## toytruck1 (Jan 9, 2007)

It's a 2001 tacoma.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Here's a plow for your Toyota!*

I saw this and thought it may interest you. It's a Complete Fisher Minute Mount for a 2002 Toyota Tacoma

http://worcester.craigslist.org/pts/249906444.html

Guy's name is Ron and here's his number if the ad expires
508-429-5665 or cell 508-245-2971


----------



## mak (Jan 5, 2007)

*I have one for you*

If interested I have a 6.5 Western Unimount used 3 times. Call me at 630-886-2428 if you want pictures of it. - Mike


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

i got all the truck side stuff for a 1995-2004 tacoma. Fisher mount, timberns (brand new) and the two pigtails to plug the head lights into the isolation box.


----------



## toytruck1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the responses so far. The minute mount seems ideal but it is in Massachusetts and I'm in New Mexico. I was also interested in knowing if anyone thought there would be a problem using a small truck like mine to plow. Thanks.

Bruce


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Been sticking 22 series snoways on Tacos all winter. Order it with the poly wearedge, killer driveway machine. Seem to handle the plow well, I know they look good together


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

toytruck1;351284 said:


> Thanks for the responses so far. The minute mount seems ideal but it is in Massachusetts and I'm in New Mexico. I was also interested in knowing if anyone thought there would be a problem using a small truck like mine to plow. Thanks.
> 
> Bruce


Bruce,

For price and availability you can contact Clark Truck Equipment in Albuquerque. You can find their phone through our dealer locator on our website http://www.snoway.com .

Many satisfied customers running our plows on Toyota's.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

*Curtis not bad either*

Hi TT1,

I have an 03 Tacoma 4x4 4 cyl 5 speed. Works nice with a 7' curtis poly plow. Good for my 800' steep driveway anyhow. I think the Fisher LD should be nice too. If you just do your own, you should be OK with the Toy, Timbrens help


----------



## ToyotaPusher (Jan 19, 2004)

Toyota is a great plow truck when used for driveways and small venues. Here is a pic of my Fisher Minute Mount. 4 years old and 0 problems.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

looks good TP, is that an LD 6' 9"?


----------



## ToyotaPusher (Jan 19, 2004)

Yup, 6' 9" LD. I have Timbrens on the front and use 6- 4" solid concrete blocks in the rear for ballast. I load my big snowblower in the back with a couple of ramps and I am good to go. My son is my shoveler. 

There are people on this board that would have you think that a rig like this is puny or prone to breakage. Nothing could be further from the truth. I have made a LOT of money with this plow. Fisher makes a great product.

The key is to take on small jobs. Driveways and gas stations. Convienince store here and there. I work the high rent districts where people are willing to pay well for a good job. I average 60 or 80 bucks a drive.

I spent the last 18 months or so in and out of Iraq and lost a large number of my clients, so it's back to the bricks over the summer. I have no doubt I will fill my list again for next year.

Have fun....


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

I was looking at the LD too. It would have been what I bought except a used Curtis Poly blade (home pro 3000) with Toyota mount fell in my lap for cheap. Just plowed the first 4" of our expected 12" 

Good luck, that's a nice rig!


----------

